# Woot OFF going on Now



## he beholds (Dec 11, 2008)

Woot sells techno gadgets and so on. They have a Woot Off every once in awhile where they try to liquidate their warehouse. They offer an item until it is sold out, and then offer another.


> In Woot-Off mode, a new product is launched immediately after the sellout of the previous deal. There is a half-Woot-life of 12 hours maximum on any product within a Woot-Off that does not sell out. The number of Woot-Off items, sequence, and quantity will not be announced. When Woot-Off mode is over, the orange lights will disappear and our normal schedule will resume. Depending on its success, this may be a mode we would go into once or twice a month for a relatively short duration of time (24-72 hours generally.)


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow. They just had one the other day. (Tuesday?)


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool, never heard of Woot.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 11, 2008)

The Garman for Blackberry looks like it's in Woot Off mode.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 11, 2008)

turmeric said:


> The Garman for Blackberry looks like it's in Woot Off mode.



Yep. But when it's sold out, they'll put something else up. It ends in a Bag of **** (BOC), that is apparently quite the prize (sometimes, anyway). I guess you could get a whole box of different gadgets--sometimes even things like TV's. That's what makes people man the computer during a woot off--but I've never even seen a BOC offered.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 11, 2008)

There's a portable hibachi on there now for $2.99.


----------

